
Dog Learning to Talk by Using a Custom Soundboard to Speak - throwaway413
https://people.com/pets/dog-learning-to-talk-by-using-a-custom-soundboard-to-speak-im-in-constant-amazement/
======
pmontra
I suggest to read the blog of the owner of the dog:

[https://social-blog.wix.com/post/stella-s-new-skills](https://social-
blog.wix.com/post/stella-s-new-skills)

[https://social-blog.wix.com/post/a-day-in-the-life-of-stella](https://social-
blog.wix.com/post/a-day-in-the-life-of-stella)

[https://social-blog.wix.com/post/stella-s-new-words-
videos-i...](https://social-blog.wix.com/post/stella-s-new-words-videos-
included)

------
nervousvarun
As always with these kinds of stories, we have to consider the Clever Hans
phenomenon.

[https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clever_Hans](https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clever_Hans)

